# Sticky  The Laco (Lacher) History



## Guest

Taken from their web site:

The Beginning

The company Lacher & Co. - the name Laco deriving from the first syllables - was founded by Frieda Lacher and Ludwig Hummel in Pforzheim in the middle of the 1920s. At the time, Pforzheim's many watch manufacturers used to fit their casings almost exclusively with Swiss mechanisms, either delivered complete, or as individual parts - a considerable saving in customs duties - which could then be finished and re-assembled by the factories themselves.

Frieda Lacher and Ludwig Hummel's young business made a successful start, yet after a few years the founders were to go their separate ways. Hummel continued to manage the greater part of the original company, the Laco watch-making factory, while Frieda Lacher branched off into the production of precision parts for wristwatches, such as wheels and pinions. Later, under the direction of her son Erich Lacher, Frieda's branch was to start producing complete watches again. Erich Lacher entered the firm in 1936, which was then renamed the "Erich Lacher Uhrenfabrik".









However, it was Laco-Durowe which developed to become a world-class brand and Pforzheim's main watch producer through the sister company "Lacher & Co.", run by Hummel. Hummel, born July 26th 1889 in Engelsbrand (nr. Pforzheim), wanted to do more than simply fit Swiss mechanisms into casings. Hummel, along with several other Pforzheim watchmakers, strove to become independent of the Swiss manufacturers, with the aim of producing his own line of watches. The fact that the wristwatch was comparatively slow to take off in Germany, and that many of Pforzheim's assembly plants continued to need the rough movements from Switzerland, made Hummel's plans somewhat harder to realise.

So it was that in 1933 he founded a mechanism-producing company (Durowe -Deutsche Uhren-Rohwerke) which, from the outset, was to supply not only his own Laco plant but other watchmakers as well. The production range was soon to include a wide assortment of high quality wristwatch mechanisms. On offer were two round mechanisms - 8 ¾ (cal. 318) and 10 ½ (cal. 410) lines respectively, and three non-round mechanisms - 5 ¼ (cal. 50), 7 ¾ x 11 (cal. 275) and 10 ½ lines - distinguished by an additional "F" for Formwerk. All of the models were pallet anchor mechanisms with clutch winds - by no means the general rule at that time. Cylinder anchor and pin pallet fork mechanisms were still favoured, with full pallet fork mechanisms tending to feature ratchet winds, whose quality and design were considered less sophisticated.

















The company continued to grow steadily until the outbreak of the Second World War, with the number of mechanisms produced per month increasing from to 20,000 to 30,000. Even during the war, Laco continued to manufacture watches and mechanisms, in particular the aviators' watches. In both models ticked a first-class Durowe 22 line pallet bridge movement, adjusted with chronometer accuracy.

A company of international standing

The war ended catastrophically for almost all the Pforzheim manufacturers, including Laco. During a devastating air-raid by the Allies, all the factories were destroyed and more than 80% of the town itself was reduced to rubble. However, the work of rebuilding was to begin soon after the end of the war, and Laco and its sister firm were back in business again by 1949. Helped by the Marshall Plan, Ludwig Hummel built an impressively large 5-storey edifice to house Laco-Durowe, which was later further extended, so that by the middle of the 1950s 1,400 people were working there. Production of rough movements rose to 80,000 a month, giving some idea of the company's dramatic growth over this period.

The years up until 1959 may be regarded as Lacher's "golden age". Laco enjoyed a strong market position with the manual wind and - starting in 1952 - with the automatic models, while Durowe supplied various watchmakers with an ever-increasing number of reliable and high-quality movements.

Unique to Pforzheim

Seen through the eyes of collectors and enthusiasts of German precision engineering, this period offers a wealth of particularly interesting models.

Firstly, the "Laco-Sport" which introduced the "Duromat" - 11 ½ lines (552 cal.), the first automatic movement to be produced by Durowe as of 1952. This movement, with its 18,000 semioscillations and two-directional rotor, based on the 422 cal. manual wind, made Durowe one of the first German manufacturers of automatics.

Neither to be forgotten is the 1957 Laco-Chronometer. A unique movement was developed especially - the manual wind 630 (13 lines) - with which Laco aimed to repeat the success of the aviator watches. Exactly how many Laco-Chronometers were produced is not known, but the number is unlikely to have been great.

Later Durowe brought out the slimmest German automatic ever (1963-4). The "Planomat" - 11 ½ lines, 600 cal. - checked in at a mere 4.6 mm, while the model featuring a date function (610 cal.) measured 4.75 mm.









Laco goes global

By this time, Laco-Durowe had already been owned for some years by the U.S. Time Corporation, better known as "Timex". As a result of a slump in sales, Ludwig Hummel sold the company to the American watchmaking giant on 01.02.59, Timex being particularly interested in Laco-Durowe's advanced research into the possibilities of electrical and electronic timepieces. With the emphasis heavily on this aspect of the business, the "Laco-electric" was to appear in 1961 - Germany's first reliably functioning electric watch. An attempt by a Mr Epperlein of Ersingen to introduce the first electric watch onto the market in 1958 had been largely unsuccessful, owing to design flaws. So here too, it was Lacher that was to set the technical pace.

The company did not remain long in American ownership. On 01.09.1965, the Swiss firm Ebauches S.A. took over Durowe - however, Lacher & Co. and the brand name Laco were not swallowed up. The Swiss, who from now on wanted Durowe to produce only mechanical movements for ladies' and gents' wristwatches, acquired easy access to the markets of the then E.E.C.- today's European Union - through the German company. Durowe remained a dominant producer - in 1974, a total of 550,000 movements were manufactured.

However, the Japanese quartz revolution was to mean that even the once mighty Laco-Durowe concern soon sank into oblivion.

Laco reborn

Fortunately, during the 1980s someone at Erich Lacher Uhrenfabrik - which all these years had continued to exist and produce as Laco's "little sister" - still remembered the two companies' joint beginnings, and the prestige of the Laco name. Consequently, on September 8th 1988 the managing partner Horst Günther acquired the rights to the Laco name and logo, which enabled the company to start producing a modern range of high-quality Laco watches. Even today, some of these watches are still mechanical - but they now tick with a Swiss "heart", just as in the early years of the Lacher business. The fortunes of the firm lie in the hands of Andreas Günther, the sixth management generation.

To celebrate the watchmaking company's 75th anniversary, Lacher is re-issuing 75 of its legendary '40s pilots' watches - 80% of the parts used having been replicated from the original model. All the other components, in particular the pinions and the wheel plate for the indirectly driven central second hand, were manufactured in limited quantities. The 75 limited edition watches sold for 7.500,- DM a piece.

Recalling its long years of manufacturing experience, Lacher has also developed an anniversary range of five scaled-down wristwatches. The collection has been produced in accordance with the original designs, but boasts the latest workings for a modern twist.

-3-hand quartz watch with date function Movement RONDA 515

-Quartz chronograph watch Movement ISA 8161.201

-Automatic watch with date function Movement ETA 2824.2

-Manual wind with miniature second Movement Unitas 6498

-Automatic chronograph watch Movement Valjoux 7750

As the anniversary edition of the Laco pilot watches was such a great success the company Lacher decided to launch at the beginning of the year 2003 a new pilot watch series of even higher quality. These five new models are available exclusively with refined mechanical movements (Côte de Genève and blued screws) which can be seen through the exhibition back. All those models are equipped with stainless steel cases and a domed sapphire crystal. A de-luxe presentation box including a spare leather strap underlines the high quality of this new series of pilot watches. Furthermore it comprises two models with a case diameter of 36 mm which makes them also available for ladies.


----------



## Guest

*Laco B-Uhr ? Some information >>>>>*

The German term "Beobachtungsuhr" dates back to navigator's watches of WW II. Strictly translated it means "Observation watch", but on most watch related fora you'll read either "pilot's watch", „B-watch" or even „Flieger", which is the expression I like most.

These B-watches have been made for the German Luftwaffe by only 5 manufacturers

A. Lange & Söhne
Laco (Lacher & Co)
Stowa (Walter Storz)
Wempe (Chronometerwerke Hamburg)
IWC

and contained high quality pocket watch movements:

Lange & Söhne: cal. 48/1
(due to limited capacities watches have been assembled by Huber/Munich, Felsing/Berlin, Schieron/Stuttgart, Schätzle & Tschudin/Pforzheim, Wempe/Hamburg).
Laco: Durowe cal. D 5
Stowa: Unitas cal. 2812 
Wempe: Thommen cal. 31
IWC: cal. 52 SC (SC= „seconde central")

The specifications of these watches had been defined by the „Reichsluftfahrtministerium" (RLM) - Imperial Air Ministry (see attached file)









Due to those specifications all B-watches had the following features in common:

- A case diameter of 55 mm
- Marked on the back with FL 23883 (FL = flight, 23 = navigation)
- Equipped with large crowns in order to be used with gloves
- Hacking movement (the second hand stops when pulling out the crown / essential for a precise time setting)
- Breguet balance spring
- Regulated and tested as chronometers
- Long leather strap (to be worn on the sleeve of a flight jacket).

If your are interested in watches of WW II and their history I recommend to visit the hompage of Konrad Knirim (www.knirim.de) . From time to time Konrad shows up on WatchUseek.

The Laco B-Uhr:


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

*Dear Laco friends*

Dear Laco friends,

today I want to give you some information about the LACO company. After a difficult economical year 2009 LACO is very well prepared for the future. A professional business management allows us to be very optimistic for the future. New products will be available soon and it is our concern to give you all a very good support as you are accustomed in the past. Of course we also work on all existing orders.
To give you this good service also in the future we are glad that we can introduce Mrs. Diana Bott who is working since almost 8 years with us. Diana handles the production as well as the after sales service. She has my 100 % confidence and I'm sure that she will be a perfect contact person. Diana is also working very close together with me so I'm able to react very quickly to any market changes.
We all are looking forward for a successful future and with all your help LACO will be a strong brand in the future.

Andreas Günther
Business Manager


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

This is excellent news Herr Günther! :-!

Thank you for giving us this positive update; I'm looking forward to Laco's continuing success in 2011 and you can count on my continued support of your fine watches. As I have already discovered in recent days, Frau Bott is an efficient and courteous contact person and it will be a pleasure to deal with her for all my upcoming purchases. 

Best wishes,
Uwe


----------



## Panama

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Best wishes of success for Laco !!!


----------



## bobbyc

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Danke schön!


----------



## fallinlove72

*Re: Dear Laco friends*



Uwe W. said:


> This is excellent news Herr Günther! :-!
> 
> Thank you for giving us this positive update; I'm looking forward to Laco's continuing success in 2011 and you can count on my continued support of your fine watches. As I have already discovered in recent days, Frau Bott is an efficient and courteous contact person and it will be a pleasure to deal with her for all my upcoming purchases.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Uwe


What's her email?
I want to ask for my order. thk you


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

see the other thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/leaving-laco-455489-post3376555.html#


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Hallo,

my name is Diana Bott and in the future i will give you all informations about our Laco watches. If you have any questions about your orders, our new collection or any other Laco watch, feel free to contact me via Email:

[email protected]

I also will be very present here in this forum, to give you latest informations and answer your questions.

best regards
Diana


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Dear Laco friends*



Laco Pforzheim said:


> Hallo,
> 
> my name is Diana Bott and in the future i will give you all informations about our Laco watches. If you have any questions about your orders, our new collection or any other Laco watch, feel free to contact me via Email:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I also will be very present here in this forum, to give you latest informations and answer your questions.
> 
> best regards
> Diana


Welcome aboard Diana. Looking forward to hearing all the good news from Laco.


----------



## nothenorm

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Greetings Mrs Bott. 

Would like to check the status for the WUS Laco A LE project. Please kindly advise.

Cheers.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Welcome to the Forum Diana.
and Best of Luck with your New Venture. :-!

Cheers
Tony


----------



## adrianlee

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

A very warm welcome to the forum Diana.

Looking forward to any news and updates on the new 45mm Laco. Would be great to get it in time for Christmas. :-d


----------



## rkny

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Will there be a new run of the Marine Uhr 861216?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Dear Laco friends*



nothenorm said:


> Greetings Mrs Bott.
> 
> Would like to check the status for the WUS Laco A LE project. Please kindly advise.
> 
> Cheers.


Please give Diana a bit more time. She first has to flick through our sub-forum on PilMil, she wasn't aware of that project. I am sure she will be back asap.


----------



## nothenorm

*Re: Dear Laco friends*



stuffler said:


> Please give Diana a bit more time. She first has to flick through our sub-forum on PilMil, she wasn't aware of that project. I am sure she will be back asap.


Sure Mike,

I think it is just fair to give her time. Cheers. :-!


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Thank you all for this friendy welcome here.



nothenorm said:


> Greetings Mrs Bott.
> 
> Would like to check the status for the WUS Laco A LE project. Please kindly advise.
> 
> Cheers.


I will check this project as soon as possible and come back to you. I'm not close to it and need some time to get myself updated 



> Will there be a new run of the Marine Uhr 861216?


Sorry, but there are no plans to start produceing this watch again at the moment.

regards,
Diana


----------



## ht8306

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Hi Diana,

I had a few interaction with you and I must say that they are fantastic. You are very prompt and make every effort to help. Thank you and I look forward to all the wonderful Laco watches I will be ordering 

Cheers,
Henry


----------



## tisoris

*Re: Dear Laco friends*

Have had some issue with the crown but the AD replaced a new watch for me (laco miyota). Like the watch very much and wish LAco all the best in the coming business:-!


----------

